# Silly request, but think it might help



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I'm having a tough time remembering which fluff belongs to which mommy so is there anyway you all might consider posting something like this:

Hi....I'm Donna .... Ollie's mommy


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

munchkn8835 said:


> I'm having a tough time remembering which fluff belongs to which mommy so is there anyway you all might consider posting something like this:
> 
> Hi....I'm Donna .... Ollie's mommy


 
Bless you Donna, I too sometimes get very confused, what a suprize.

Chrstine Mommy to Mia, Leo, Ana (and sometimes my husband :HistericalSmiley: Just kidding).


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi.... I'm Deborah.... Mommy to.... Laurel. Violet. -and. Hardy!!


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

HI Guys, I'm Christina (Tina) Lovkins is my boo.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm Orla - mom to Milo


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

:smilie_daumenpos: I'm Carole and Giovanni is my spoiled maltese boy! :Sunny Smile:
Also, we live in Atlanta area. Anyone else from nearby? We need a play date! :Waiting:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi, I'm Edith and I'm addicted to Aolani ;-)


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi ... I am Marie ... Snowball Pie's Mommi. But, you can call him Snowball.

I'm plain old Marie. But, Snowball does go by other names ... Sweetie Pie, Punkin, Sweetheart, Darling, Poochie, Love Bug, Dumplin, Lover Dover, Punkin Pie, Apple Doodle Noodle Struedel, Squeezeheart, Poopsie, Cutie Pie, and Gorgeous ... and, when we're playing fetch and he comes running past me, he is King of the Puppy Doggies ... Champ of the World ... and, all that stuff!!!!!(I think I got them all) ... :wub::wub::wub:

Donna, thank you for starting this thread. I really appreciate it. Whenever I am thanking someone for a thread of mine they have responded to ... I always like addressing the person by their name. Also, I think it would be nice if SM members would add their name to their avatar.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you look under the Avatar picture, most of us have our real name and dog's name there.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Tracey, Mom to Ben. I will work on my sigi and see if I can put something there?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Hi ... I am Marie ... Snowball Pie's Mommi. But, you can call him Snowball.
> 
> I'm plain old Marie. But, Snowball does go by other names ... Sweetie Pie, Punkin, Sweetheart, Darling, Poochie, Love Bug, Dumplin, Lover Dover, Punkin Pie, Apple Doodle Noodle Struedel, Squeezeheart, Poopsie, Cutie Pie, and Gorgeous ... and, when we're playing fetch and he comes running past me, he is King of the Puppy Doggies ... Champ of the World ... and, all that stuff!!!!!(I think I got them all) ... :wub::wub::wub:
> 
> Donna, thank you for starting this thread. I really appreciate it. Whenever I am thanking someone for a thread of mine they have responded to ... I always like addressing the person by their name. Also, I think it would be nice if SM members would add their name to their avatar.


 
Sue me too, mine name isn't there, and I like you, I much rather address them by name. Think I better add mine.

Lots of love to you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Hi ... I am Marie ... Snowball Pie's Mommi. But, you can call him Snowball.
> 
> I'm plain old Marie. But, Snowball does go by other names ... Sweetie Pie, Punkin, Sweetheart, Darling, Poochie, Love Bug, Dumplin, Lover Dover, Punkin Pie, Apple Doodle Noodle Struedel, Squeezeheart, Poopsie, Cutie Pie, and Gorgeous ... and, when we're playing fetch and he comes running past me, he is King of the Puppy Doggies ... Champ of the World ... and, all that stuff!!!!!(I think I got them all) ... :wub::wub::wub:
> 
> Donna, thank you for starting this thread. I really appreciate it. Whenever I am thanking someone for a thread of mine they have responded to ... I always like addressing the person by their name. Also, I think it would be nice if SM members would add their name to their avatar.





allheart said:


> Sue me too, mine name isn't there, and I like you, I much rather address them by name. Think I better add mine.
> 
> Lots of love to you.


My name is Marie. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

TLR said:


> Tracey, Mom to Ben. I will work on my sigi and see if I can put something there?


Your name and Ben's name is already there on the left under that gorgeous picture of Ben in your Avatar.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi....my name is Barbara and my spoiled maltese is Zoe. Wouldn't have it any other way!!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm Jennifer Mommy to Bailey Grace, Sophia, and Lollypop


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice thread! I'm Marisa and Obi is my pup  we live in southern CA :-D


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

My name is Laura, Dusty and Jasper are my boys and we live in Charlotte, NC.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi! I'm April, mommy to Rose, Lily, and Eva Victoria...:wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I am Michelle, mommy to Maisie.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

OMG, this is great!! Going to print it out in a few days to keep on hand!! LOL Guess I also add I'm in Durham, NC


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm Shelly and I have Rocky, and soon to be Tucker too!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm Sue and my Maltese is Tyler. I think it would help especially with newbies, and certainly oldbies :HistericalSmiley: if they put their names under their avatars like many of us have done. Also at least a state helps to know others and maybe arrange meetups like I did today. :chili:


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi, I am Linda, mommy to Tyson!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Tori - momma to Grace and Gus


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm Melissa I'm mom to Rustee Wallace and Paislee. We are deep in the heart of Texas! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi! I am Pat!! Mom to.....Archie, Abbey, Ava, Tinker, Mona Lisa and Momma Mia.

OMG! Never in my wildest dreams think I'd ever have 6 dogs!!!!!!!! :w00t:


But I love each and every one of them...:wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm Glenda, Personal Assistant to Madison, Axel, and Paxton. We're in north central Texas.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am Sylvia, mom to my lovely Maltese, Marilyn Monroe...better known as MiMi, honorary Malt Ray (a coton de Tulear) and my 14 year old bichon, Ru Ru.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi I'm Brenda, Mom to Jodi - a 5 year old boy fluff.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm L*y*nda with a *Y*, mom to Chloe, Katie, Chachi and Gigi. We live in Westerly RI.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Reva, mom to Bogie and Cassie. We all live on the beautiful west coast of Florida near Tampa.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I tried to make it easy for folks when I registered :biggrin: I am Carole and mommy to furgirls... Bella, and Krista. We live in the northern foothills of Sacramento.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi, I'm Karen -- mommy to Bella. We live in Lancaster County, Pennsylvania.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm Robin, Phoebe Trixibell's mom. I also have Eli (an old bearded collie mix) and Finnegan (a mean poodle mix). We live in Tallahassee, FL.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm Hope...mommy to Bella! We live in New Mexico!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi everyone im Ursula mommy to Romeo & Juliet we live in Lake worth Florida :thumbsup:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Hi, I'm Deb--mom to Gracie, Ella, and Cisco. I live in the middle of tornado country--Kansas! :blink: We're right on the Kansas/Missouri border in a suburb of Kansas City.


----------



## RE823 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi everyone, Im Rosanna, mommy to 4month old Bentley


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello Donna, I am Kandace....Halo's Mommy


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi everybody! I'm Tina, mom to Gidget (well really big sis but I do a LOT of mothering) and I have Lulu which is my chihuahua which you will also read about. Lacy was our 1st baby girl that started our love of Maltese. We miss her terribly, but she passed away last June just before she would turn 5 in August. We live just outside Mobile, Al. I love this thread as it has helped me put moms and Maltese together in one place with siggys. Wonderful!!!


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

I am Ann, mother to Zoey the most spoiled maltese ever. We reside in central CT.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm Stephanie, Daisy's mommy, she's an only fluff right now, but we're hoping to change that!!! We live in the metro-Detroit area-looks like we may need to travel for meet ups!!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello, My name is Jill (Jilly), I am a Malteseaholic. :brownbag:
My addictions are Paris (head dog, female), Coco (part Bichon, female), and Tucker (hilarious young lad) 
I have dogs instead of kids. Yup, that's me! :blush: :heart:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm Lisa, mommy to London and Preston!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Carina mom to the CloudClan which includes Cadeau, Cadie, Cacia, CherryB and Cherish. 

I also have my precious babies at the bridge: Cloud, Clancy, Clouseau, Calypso and Cameo.

We live in Maryland, outside Washington DC.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Donna,
Add me to your list, *Kandis*, with an* IS* and *Sammie*.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

My name is Donna and I am mommy to Chloe and Summer who are the loves of my life! We live in Brooklyn, New York.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello, I'm Abbigail's mommie, Shelly and we live in Jackson Alabama.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello I am Linda from NJ and I am Mom to Cassidy and Lexi


----------

